# Ask a woman absolutely anything.



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Negotiator said:


> My dream is to have a happy family, but I'm terrified of giving birth.
> 
> Is it harder to give birth when you're a bit older? (A tiny bit, not like 50)


Pretty sure it's always hard.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why do you like pork sausage more than chicken sausage?


I don't. 

I don't really eat pork except occasionally bacon. 

My mom doesn't eat pork. My dad did regularly. They had separate areas to store food. 🤣

I'm not big on sausage in general, though.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'd also like to stop killing plants.
> Also, more plants to kill while not trying to kill them.


Same.

I try to blame it on having no earth in my natal chart, but I think I may just be bad at it. 😱


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I don't.
> 
> I don't really eat pork except occasionally bacon.
> 
> ...


Sausage is the best breakfast in the world. They eat it everywhere. The humans I mean.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I forgot the meaning of hopes when reading this response. I'm now googling "what is a hope". As I have ADHD, this means that all women have ADHD and sometimes forget words exist or what they mean.


My spelling checker also doesn't know what hopes are, so there's that.



> I currently desire a villain lair with a pet platypus. And for the environmental problems to magically get better and for giant companies to stop fucking everything over.


Male or female platypus?

It's also still wild to me that companies are just groups of people and they somehow get together to do terrible things even though I assume the majority of them wouldn't actually be okay with the things being done.



> *people will stop trying to get me to enjoy co-op games, or at the very least stop getting annoyed if I fuck over everyone after not wanting to play the co-op game and try convincing my friends to play games that are winnable.... Yes, maybe it is pandemic. I sided with the virus. There should be more space battles. Oh no what can you do. *


I would also like to have some more space battles.



> to pet a seal.... Is that unethical?


Not if you ask for its consent first.



> seems cool spend a month in Tibet.
> 
> I want adventure in the great, wide, somewhere.
> 
> And more time to work on fun projects and nice time with people I love and to change my negative qualities easier


I'm afraid all of these require various but non-trivial amounts of work.



> I'd also like to stop killing plants.
> Also, more plants to kill while not trying to kill them.


🎵Propagation propagation propagation propagation🎵


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

50 guys that don't need your input, Snipped from this article:


https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/50-wild-misconceptions-men-women-001602569.html



*1."A man, who was probably in his 40s, told me that it was scientifically impossible for a woman with large breasts to have any real intelligence. He said that our brains received less blood and hormones because they stayed in our boobs."

2."When cuddling, by having their knee shoved against your clothed vagina, you will surely have an orgasm. This was told to me as he kept pushing it uncomfortably on my vagina."


3."Men believing that all women can have multiple orgasms, can always orgasm just from penetration, squirting is common, and if you can't do any of these, then you're doing it wrong."


4."A grown-ass man told me that a period is actually an accumulation of all the 'dirty things' that accumulate monthly in a woman's body. And that men are clean, so they don't have periods."

5."I had a boyfriend who noticed my arm hair and was all confused because he thought that women didn't naturally have arm hair. When I told him we did, he tried to argue with me."


6."A guy I used to date thought I couldn't get pregnant because I identify as agender, and he thought that meant my ovaries went into some sort of hibernation."

7."My male friends told me that I don't necessarily know what blood looks like. And that when period blood gets soaked up by a pad or tampon, it's no longer visible and loses the blood color."


8."Years ago, when I was in high school, I had a classmate start telling me that his back hurt from being awake so long. I offered him an extra strength Midol because I had it, and it works pretty well for general pain relief. He refused it on account that he didn't want to have a period."

9."My 32-year-old boyfriend was confused that I felt totally fine one day of my period, and then very sick on the next day."


10."They believe that the harder you pound, the better the sex. That is not true!"

11."My school and a local all-boys boarding school shared a few events throughout the year. Even in 2010 and despite the internet, their sex education was practically zero. The most memorable is the one from a 17-year-old boy who tried to educate my 13-year-old classmates on pregnancy and birth. According to him, a pregnant woman's stomach serves as a uterus/womb. Ergo, a baby survives in a mass of food and drinks for nine months."

12."I once argued with a guy who kept saying that women aren't into porn for the porn part, but for the story, and we aren't turned on by sex or naked bodies at all."

13."A friend's boyfriend thought that it was biologically impossible for lesbians to get pregnant. Like, once they realize they're gay, their ovaries just shrivel up and quit, so they can never have kids."


14."Men seem to think that the orgasm is the be-all-end-all. It's not easy for me personally, with partners, or by myself, but I still enjoy the feelings of intimacy/foreplay/etc. even if I don't 'go all the way.'"


15."That women can produce breast milk on demand, even if they've never been pregnant. If that were true, it would be very inconvenient, to say the least."

16."That an intact hymen means you're a virgin and a torn/broken one means you're not."


17."My male friend argued with me, a 35-year-old woman, about tampon sizes. He tried to tell me that tampon sizes had to do with vagina size, and I had to explain that bigger sized tampons are for heavier period flow, and smaller sizes are for lighter flow. He didn't believe me."

18."A guy I went on a date with mansplained and told me that I shouldn't complain about my period and be grateful because it symbolizes life. I was like, 'OK...but you don't have a vagina, and periods hurt.'"


19."I met a guy on Tinder that didn't think we could have sex because I was taller than him. Like he physically thought it wouldn't work/fit together or something."

20."My brother once asked me if it was OK for his girlfriend to be drinking alcohol at my birthday party because she was on her period at the time. His concern was cute; the lack of period knowledge was painful."

21."My roommate dated a guy who swore that the only thing women need to have an orgasm was good eye contact. This guy was in his 40s."


22."I dated this guy who complained I used too much toilet paper. He didn't know that women wiped every time they peed."


23."My ex legitimately thought I could control the sex of the baby via a certain sexual position during conception or by eating certain foods."


24."A 'friend' told me that women could control their periods. Mind you, he is not a doctor or even studying medicine. I told him that's not how it works; all periods are different, but we can't control it. He refused to listen to me and said he was right because he read it on Twitter."

25."A male co-worker asked me if I've ever had a prostate exam. He was a senior in college at the time."


26."The vast majority of men have hangups about how women need to be filled with massive penises and that when we are with an average (or below-average) size, we are just wishing it was bigger."

27."When I was 17, I needed to ask my dad for money to buy period products. He just said, 'You needed money, for this reason, the previous month; it's not like you have your period every month.'"

28."I had a partner get very upset and swear he's made every woman he's been with cum during penetrative sex. We've had sex, and he thought pulling his dick out by dragging it sideways across the vaginal walls made girls go crazy."


29."Not a woman, but after my wife gave birth to my oldest, my younger brother asked her which of her breasts had full-fat milk. He thought one of the breasts had full-fat and the other had skimmed milk. He was 29 and had a university degree."


30."When my sister had her baby, they had collected the placenta in a container beside the hospital bed. Her boyfriend confidently said that it was her uterus. He believed that when women gave birth, they push out their entire uterus and just grow a new one."


31."I went on a date with a guy while on my period. We ended up kissing on the date, and he asked if we could do the deed. I told him that I was on my period and didn't really feel up to it. He rolled his eyes and said, 'Can't you just hold it in? I promise it's worth it!"

32."My ex was thoroughly convinced that women have more ribs than men."


33."My friend who was pregnant told me her husband told her they couldn't have sex while she was pregnant because there wouldn't be enough room for the second baby if they got pregnant again before she gave birth."


34."A male classmate who sat behind me kept whispering my name, so I turned around and asked him what he needed. He said he had a really important question but didn't want to seem stupid. At this point, I was still under the impression he was talking about something regarding the class. He proceeds to ask, 'A girl's vagina is just like an inverted dick, right?'"


35."That women don't enjoy sex. It's something we give out as a reward to men for doing things for us. It's astounding how many men still believe this."


36."One of my guy friends thought that your period worked the same way as taking a piss. That you go to the bathroom, shove a tampon in for a minute, and then pull it out, and you're done until the next time you had to go to the bathroom."


37."When I was a teen, I knew a guy who legitimately thought that girls' breast size had to do with how many blowjobs they've given. I laughed, and he did not. When I asked him where the hell he got that idiotic idea, he got angry and left."

38."I met one who thinks some women are just soiling themselves on purpose because they're 'too good to hold it' like 'the rest of us.'"


39."I used to work with a guy who thought his wife's, and I quote, 'pussy juice' sped up healing. He was an auto mechanic, so his hands always had cuts or scrapes. If he cut his finger, he would talk about finger-blasting his wife so the cut would heal faster."


40."One of my professors told us many things that were wrong, but the one that made me shocked the most was that he believed that women currently on their period shouldn't drink ice water because it will chill the blood and make it chunky."


41."Once, I had an ER doctor that seemed to forget that periods existed. Then he seemed slightly annoyed that I couldn't provide a blood-free urine sample at that time because I couldn't just 'hold in' the blood."


42."I've heard multiple men make the argument that feminine hygiene products should be a luxury tax if we insist on being too lazy to go to the bathroom when we need to bleed."

43."My ex asked me, 'Does it hurt when you take the pad off?' I said no, and asked why he thought it would hurt. Apparently, he thought we stuck the pads to our vaginas, like a big bandage."


44."I swallowed, and the dude went wide-eyed with shock. I was feeling pretty proud of myself until he said, 'Why would you do that?? What if you get pregnant?'"

45."My ex-boyfriend saw a TikTok that jokingly said that us women have blue piss WHEN we're really mad, and he asked me if he could see it. I obviously said no and told him that it wasn't true, but he seemed not to believe me. So, now I stay up till 3 a.m. every night thinking about it."

46."A guy I used to work with grounded his 13-year-old daughter for months for having a UTI because he thought the only way she could get one was by having sex."


47."My dad, after 26 years of marriage to my mom, still thinks women get turned on by a man who takes charge and orders for them at restaurants. Drinks and everything."

48."That getting a UTI meant that I was cheating on him. What??"


49."A guy I dated said women who couldn't come from vaginal sex are infertile."


50.And finally, "I had a guy one time tell me he wasn't sure how having sex with me would work because he's never had sex with a bigger girl, and he wasn't sure if he was big enough to reach past my thighs."*


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Pifanjr said:


> Male or female platypus?


Male, obviously. venomous toes for the win.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

chad86tsi said:


> 50 guys that don't need your input, Snipped from this article:
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/50-wild-misconceptions-men-women-001602569.html
> ...


Oh my god. Thank you for that.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh my god. Thank you for that.




If you haven't yet, go to the article. There are female responses to many of these that are almost as funny as the distorted man-isim's.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

chad86tsi said:


> If you haven't yet, go to the article. There are female responses to many of these that are almost as funny as the distorted man-isim's.


I will later, I stared to but the ads bothered my eyes. Lol


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

How do you experience breeder privilegde and how do you exploit it in everyday life?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

mangodelic psycho said:


> How do you experience breeder privilegde and how do you exploit it in everyday life?


Can you define "breeder privilege" for me, first?


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why do you like pork sausage more than chicken sausage?


Is chicken sausage in the room with you right now?


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Can you define "breeder privilege" for me, first?


Special treatment of adults with children.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

mangodelic psycho said:


> Special treatment of adults with children.


Don’t get hurt. Don’t go near the slides without an adult and use the swing set too aggressively. Have fun children!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

mangodelic psycho said:


> Is chicken sausage in the room with you right now?


Unfortunately not! I might buy another flatbread pizza at Whole Foods today.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

mangodelic psycho said:


> Special treatment of adults with children.


We get those?! 

Wtf am I doing with my life by not cashing that in?!


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Unfortunately not! I might buy another flatbread pizza at Whole Foods today.


At least flatbread pizza is real.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> We get those?!
> 
> Wtf am I doing with my life by not cashing that in?!


Is it not a thing where you live? 

Yesterday I was at the bank and a pregnant woman came in and started yelling because she had to wait in line for a customer already being with the cashier. Everyone looked down ashamed of themselves, which they most certainly would not had she not been holding her bulging stomach the entire time.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

daleks_exterminate said:


> We get those?!
> 
> Wtf am I doing with my life by not cashing that in?!


I hear people will pay you to take their children for periods of time. Pass them off as your own. Win-win situation.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

mangodelic psycho said:


> Special treatment of adults with children.


I could go to groups of parents I don't want to talk to and their kids, I guess. It's not to say I don't want to be friends with parents, but I've met a couple of creepy people who's kids seem to be their only existence or hobby at those things and like having kids isn't a personality trait regardless of what they seem to believe so I haven't been back. 

I did get three months extra to pass integration exams for the country from giving birth. That was pretty nice. I used the time for surgery to remove placenta pieces that didn't come out with the birth and had two surgeries in 3 months and breastfeeding and caring for a tiny person, but hey nice extra language learning time. 

Eh, there's probably more. I'm trying to remember.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

@daleks_exterminate @Pifanjr 

Join my server you have 7 days before the link expires


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

mangodelic psycho said:


> At least flatbread pizza is real.


Only in my memories unless I can get to the supermarket today and take a shower and everything.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

mangodelic psycho said:


> Is it not a thing where you live?
> 
> Yesterday I was at the bank and a pregnant woman came in and started yelling because she had to wait in line for a customer already being with the cashier. Everyone looked down ashamed of themselves, which they most certainly would not had she not been holding her bulging stomach the entire time.


Oh like that. Damn. That lady was entitled af, unless she was otherwise handicapped or something. Wtf. Who does that? 

It's much less of a thing here. The Netherlands treats pregnancy as not a medical problem and pregnant woman still bike and do their shit and don't seem to expect special treatment for being knocked up. I biked places the week before I gave birth. Also, I hated being pregnant so I wore super baggy clothes all the time and just looked pretty fat so no one even really knew except people who already knew me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

mangodelic psycho said:


> Is it not a thing where you live?
> 
> Yesterday I was at the bank and a pregnant woman came in and started yelling because she had to wait in line for a customer already being with the cashier. Everyone looked down ashamed of themselves, which they most certainly would not had she not been holding her bulging stomach the entire time.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

@daleks_exterminate. Unfortunately I only just discovered this thread so I will probably be asking duplicates. If so, ignore me, lol. I'll start by asking, aside from the plumbing, how do you see women differing from men. Do you see it more fair if men and women were exactly the same?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> @daleks_exterminate. Unfortunately I only just discovered this thread so I will probably be asking duplicates. If so, ignore me, lol.


No problem, if someone does that, I can always quote the original answer if needed or whatever. 



> I'll start by asking, aside from the plumbing, how do you see women differing from men.


I see men and women as individuals. I think putting massive dividing brackets there as an example of the problem of categorical thinking. Why? Because if you poll 20 people about various topics, you'll find that some people may agree, but I don't think it's typically because of gender. There are going to be men and women with the same hobbies and interests unless they're really forced into a role and ideology. 

I think I see this because I'm not neurotypical. So when told "I needed to like these specific things because I'm a girl", I asked why. Adults don't really know how to respond to that because most kids just let them do it (and it makes sense. Kids will do things that adults around them re-enforce as good. If you get praised and attention every time you gravitate to a doll for instance, most kids keep going for that and that behaviour is deeply ingrained. People don't realise they do this. I've asked and they just don't see it. I could see it clearly as a child though. I can see it now as an adult. 

I can see it because it's never made sense to me and I don't like things to make sense. I grew up in a very right wing, and religious strict environment. What worked for my siblings though, did not work for me because again, I'm not neurotypical. So when told "you're a girl so you need to enjoy playing with dolls and not trains" I pushed that and asked why inanimate objects were gendered and said that I wasn't doing it if they couldn't make it make sense. No one actually could. I got in trouble a lot for this, but it turns out that disciplining an autistic or adhd kid for calling you out on bullshit doesn't really work regardless of how often or severe you do it. 

So basically TL;Dr some men are going to have things in common with some other men, and some other women. Some women are going to have things in common with some other women. I think that gender roles and expectations are pretty culturally and historically dependant and as such fairly useless. 



> do you see it more fair if men and women were exactly the same?


Are you exactly the same as other men you've met? I kind of doubt it.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Would you of slept with Jesus when you were younger?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> Would you of slept with Jesus when you were younger?


Are you implying that you think I'm 2000+ years old, or an immortal diety? Or like asking if I'd try to go find some ashes or fuck those? We are talking about the one from Nazareth, right? 

If you just mean someone similar in personality, I will say younger me was way too into the character Alyosha Karamazov from the Brothers Karamazov book, and totally would have fucked him. Alyosha is based on Jesus apparently, so I guess so. 🤣


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

The only Jesus I know is gay……
So, 

no


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Are you implying that you think I'm 2000+ years old, or an immortal diety? Or like asking if I'd try to go find some ashes or fuck those? We are talking about the one from Nazareth, right?
> 
> If you just mean someone similar in personality, I will say younger me was way too into the character Alyosha Karamazov from the Brothers Karamazov book, and totally would have fucked him. Alyosha is based on Jesus apparently, so I guess so. 🤣


Well you could be an immortal diety, I have no way of knowing for sure. But lets say you somehow travelled back in time. Would you fuck Jesus? Have you ever thought about fucking Jesus?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> Well you could be an immortal diety, I have no way of knowing for sure. But lets say you somehow travelled back in time. Would you fuck Jesus? Have you ever thought about fucking Jesus?


I don't think that sex would be my top priority if I had a time traveling machine. I want to see dinosaurs.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I don't think that sex would be my top priority if I had a time traveling machine. I want to see dinosaurs.


Personally, I would want to see the pyramids being built. But I wouldn't mind meeting Cleopatra and Helen of Troy as well. Maybe an exclusive interview with Genghis Khan as well. Followed by a bit of sight seeing in Sparta.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> Personally, I would want to see the pyramids being built. But I wouldn't mind meeting Cleopatra and Helen of Troy as well. Maybe an exclusive interview with Genghis Khan as well. Followed by a bit of sight seeing in Sparta.


There are so many hilarious stories from Sparta.

They really valued being pity (short with words and not long winded like Greece.) So when a king sent a letter saying all of this nonsense of "if we invade you, we could force you to join our war, or you could join willingly" the kings of Sparta just sent back a one word response: "If".

Also Spartan women inherited the belongings, lands, and estates of their husbands when the husband died. Due to wars and such this lead to a point where the average Spartan woman had more power than the kings. Literally, the kings of Sparta would have to ask random women to fund their wars.

Spartan women had the same rights as men, and this pissed Aristotle off to no end. He was quite long winded about this. *However, it's important to note here that Aristotle was sexually submissive. He warned Alexander the Great about the dangers of his father's mistress, but ends up being captivated by her and goes for it. She agrees to humour him under one condition: she gets to play the role of dominatrix. She then tells Alexander the Great what's about to happen and he watched in secret as his teacher was ridden around like a horse, whipped, and humiliated, all around the court. This story inspired a range of adaptations, and depictions and continues to inspire art today. *so my theory there is that he was just being a brat and trying to get a Spartan woman to punish him for those comments. He was into that shit. 🤣

(Source: Esme Louisee, sexual historian, plus a bunch of other texts about this.)


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I see men and women as individuals. I think putting massive dividing brackets there as an example of the problem of categorical thinking.


Thank you for that answer. I think you are right. We are individuals. However here is something strange. In a crowd, one might look at it and see a random distribution of males and females. I won't address that. What I do observe is some groups seem to cluster around one sex. I'm not giving good examples but I think of a house-people's sewing circle. I think of congress where women have to fight for equality among mostly men and seem to stand out even if they don't want to. 

I once belonged to a retirement group of the retirement life theme. It happened to be all men. When I wanted to add a perfect candidate, who was cursed with being a woman, the most vocal members refused her ... even as a trial membership. I was so perturbed by this I quit and the group had to break up. 

My question to you would be, do the sexes of one kind seem to cluster together socially? I can understand people of like religion or language clustering, but ... why the same sex?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

As a woman, what should we women keep as standards for men? 

Should we really only date rich men so we can divorce them for their houses, like the redpill men say? 

Or should we date alpha male Chads with giant cocks, like the incels say? 

Which is the superior man?

Which is going to help us advance evolution faster, as our feminine, baby-making role requires of us?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Why don't more women use reusable silicon menstrual cups? They're so much better for the environment and easy on the wallet.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Hello, i am a female person.
> 
> I will be answering questions about what we are all like, what we think about things, hopes, desires, dreams, how we feel about pregnancy etc based on my subjective experiences and just assume all of us are like me for the purpose of it. I shall help the male percers understand what us women are like.
> 
> ...


Awwww, that sounds so cute. By the way.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Why do all women have penis envy? Freud said it himself, and he would know because he was an intelligent man.

Haha! jk ........Don't kill me.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Ask a woman absolutely anything?

Is daleks_exterminate  really a woman?

This person mentioned that they are bisexual like me, not female. So does it count as a woman answering questions?


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Don't mind me it's just a stupid joke.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

X10E8 said:


> Ask a woman absolutely anything?
> 
> Is daleks_exterminate  really a woman?
> 
> *This person mentioned that they are bisexual* like me, *not female*. So does it count as a woman answering questions?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Ock said:


> Why do all women have penis envy? Freud said it himself, and he would know because he was an intelligent man.
> 
> Haha! jk ........Don't kill me.


Probably the same reason Freud thought all men wanted to fuck their moms.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 889978


What do you mean by that....


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

X10E8 said:


> What do you mean by that....


I think you may have confused bisexuality with non binary.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I think you may have confused bisexuality with non binary.


Oooo


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I will be answering questions about what we are all like, what we think about things, hopes, desires, dreams,


1. Are women important?

2. Why is a non-binary women?

3. Is the pandemic good for women?



daleks_exterminate said:


> Hello, i am a female person.


4. Why do some men find that unacceptable?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

mia-me said:


> Why don't more women use reusable silicon menstrual cups? They're so much better for the environment and easy on the wallet.


These are catching on, as are washable pads and period underwear. I agree, they're much better.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

1. How would you break through a door?

2. Could you imagine a woman breaking through a locked door with just a ladder and bashes from her shoulder? Let's say she's fit.

I'm writing about a very masculine woman, but there's a line I have to toe so she doesn't seem too ridiculous.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Do women poop?


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Ock said:


> Do women poop?


Yes.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Celtsincloset said:


> Yes.


But is it actual poop, or is it more like soft serve ice cream?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Celtsincloset said:


> 1. How would you break through a door?
> 
> 2. Could you imagine a woman breaking through a locked door with just a ladder and bashes from her shoulder? Let's say she's fit.
> 
> I'm writing about a very masculine woman, but there's a line I have to toe so she doesn't seem too ridiculous.


It seems like bashing through the door might depend on her weight (since it probably works with momentum like a battering ram)--perhaps kicking the door in would work better. Women tend to have a little stronger lower body and it seems like she'd have to kick at the right place. Or else use a tool that uses momentum, like a sledge hammer.

She could also bust out a window.

I think bashing with a shoulder could also cause injury. You can see it didn't work for one of the guys here--and the other guy was smaller and didn't have the same momentum...but in the third video you can see a smaller guy kick the door in. So I think a woman would need to focus on kicking the right place on the door.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Right now. 75 Posts 4 pages

*"Ask a woman absolutely anything. Thread"*

40yrs later........... 

Checks back after 40yrs.

4706650090 posts, 877756 pages


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> 1. Are women important?
> 
> 2. Why is a non-binary women?
> 
> ...


1.) I think all living things are important.

2.) Non binary is a term meaning not identifying with the binary of male or female, and neither fitting well. 

3.) It depends on the individual woman just like for men. Some women have enjoyed working from home, being less micromanaged and more in control of their day and have been more productive during lockdowns and such. The pandemic may have been good for those people. Some women have faced significantly higher rates of physical abuse and violence from abusers locked in with them. It's been very bad for those women. 

4.)sometimes hatred and bigotry, but I think more often it's due to Ignorance, confirmation bias, and surrounding oneself with people with the same ideologies and never actually questioning those when presented with evidence on the contrary of the thought. Many people are scared to confront their beliefs in general, because then they have to be willing to admit that there are things they don't understand and that can be scary and vulnerable. The most impressive people to me are the people who are in their 60s plus and not hardened in their ways but value truth and knowledge over comfort and tradition.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Celtsincloset said:


> 1. How would you break through a door?
> 
> 2. Could you imagine a woman breaking through a locked door with just a ladder and bashes from her shoulder? Let's say she's fit.
> 
> I'm writing about a very masculine woman, but there's a line I have to toe so she doesn't seem too ridiculous.


1.) I'd pick the lock. 

2.) I guess I can picture it, but regardless of gender that just seems like an unnecessarily loud, dangerous, and stupid way to go about getting into a door imho.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Ock said:


> Do women poop?


Yes, of course. 

Fun fact: I have severe lactose intolerance and can produce truly foul stools if I consume dairy.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

DO you think the Pandemic was good overall for mental health, or do you believe it will have created issues that may be swept under the rug? If not swept under the rug, do you believe they will be addressed?

Do you believe famalies that suffered suicides and deaths relating to depression/lonliness etc, caused by the Pandemic should be compensated by the health advisors that said a lockdown was necessary?

Do you think there should be an inquiry into if the lockdown was needed to be as extreme as it was. If it wasn't and another way could of been found (ie locking down people who would be affected by COVID only), should a class action lawsuit be taken out against those said advisors (NHS, etc) to compensate for loss of life (1.5 years in UK) and the mental wellbeing that was destroyed, also to compensate for job losses etc that could of been avoided?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Ock said:


> But is it actual poop, or is it more like soft serve ice cream?


Ewww. 

Wtf 

It's actual poop. We have the same Bristol stool chart as you do.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> DO you think the Pandemic was good overall for mental health, or do you believe it will have created issues that may be swept under the rug? If not swept under the rug, do you believe they will be addressed?
> 
> Do you believe famalies that suffered suicides and deaths relating to depression/lonliness etc, caused by the Pandemic should be compensated by the health advisors that said a lockdown was necessary?
> 
> Do you think there should be an inquiry into if the lockdown was needed to be as extreme as it was. If it wasn't and another way could of been found (ie locking down people who would be affected by COVID only), should a class action lawsuit be taken out against those said advisors (NHS, etc) to compensate for loss of life (1.5 years in UK) and the mental wellbeing that was destroyed, also to compensate for job losses etc that could of been avoided?


I'll respond to this one tomorrow.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'll respond to this one tomorrow.


No problems. I couldn't be arsed with sexist gender based shit throwing so posted something serious. Maybe a bit too serious.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I've learned a lot today.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> No problems. I couldn't be arsed with sexist gender based shit throwing so posted something serious. Maybe a bit too serious.


That's fine, I'm just working on a project and I wanted to actually take time to answer seriously and not just give a half assed response and I'll have more time for that tomorrow.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Ewww.
> 
> Wtf
> 
> ...


I refer to Type 1 as "moose turds".


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> That's fine, I'm just working on a project and I wanted to actually take time to answer seriously and not just give a half assed response and I'll have more time for that tomorrow.


Thats cool, good luck with the project, hope it turns out good.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Ock said:


> I refer to Type 1 as "moose turds".


Well then, I've got the woman for you:


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> Thats cool, good luck with the project, hope it turns out good.


Tbf, I'm just making my friend a leather wallet. It's a pretty easy process, but I'm thinning the leather a bit thinner by hand because I like making everything unnecessarily tedious. Also all of my tools are hand tools because I don't believe in machines. Leather crafting is my favourite hobby and can be pretty zen but also just time consuming. 

But it will turn out good. If I somehow fucked it up, i have more leather and would just restart. Messing up is a good way to learn new things so eh.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Well then, I've got the woman for you:


She must've made the moose turd pin my brother bought me as a joke. Lol. I've always thought I might wear it some day when there's a big social gathering to see people's reactions. But I think some of my female friends might veto that idea. Lol.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Best thread, don't mind being pinned.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Ock said:


> She must've made the moose turd pin my brother bought me as a joke. Lol. I've always thought I might wear it some day when there's a big social gathering to see people's reactions. But I think some of my female friends might veto that idea. Lol.


Female friendships are probably good, but find new ones that would think moose poop pins are cool, obviously.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Why do you'll wear jewelries?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

jetser said:


> Why do you'll wear jewelries?


I literally wear one ring, my kind of wedding ring. when we were married, I wore my grandmother's sapphire wedding ring until I lost it. We bought a second less valuable, but much older (it was a fossil) ring because I missed having it. Unfortunately I lost that too..... But after a while I once again missed having it. So.... I asked a blacksmith to make me an iron ring with Odin's Ravens on it and that's my wedding ring. Somehow i haven't lost it.

I do have a red tail boa constrictor vertebrae necklace that I got from a vertebrate biologist (after the boa was long dead), but I rarely wear that.

I do have my nose pierced and an earring that never comes out. I guess that's jewelry but i don't really mess with either.


So as this thread is about me answering for all women, we don't.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Tbf, I'm just making my friend a leather wallet. It's a pretty easy process, but I'm thinning the leather a bit thinner by hand because I like making everything unnecessarily tedious. Also all of my tools are hand tools because I don't believe in machines. Leather crafting is my favourite hobby and can be pretty zen but also just time consuming.
> 
> But it will turn out good. If I somehow fucked it up, i have more leather and would just restart. Messing up is a good way to learn new things so eh.


Ok--real question:

Do you decorate the leather with imprints--I've seen the shoes you made (you showed a pic once) but I don't know anything about leatherwork or how difficult making designs on the leather is.

Also--I read somewhere that there is still a large demand for beef, but the demand for leather has gone down because of fast fashion--do you find that to be true, when purchasing leather? Is leather more or less affordable?

How do you shop for leather scraps?

I've considered trying leathercrafting because I like some of the intricate designs--but I should be doing other stuff instead. I'm just curious and it struck me that you are into it.

Oh also--I have a pair of old leather shoes (like soft leather--almost like slippers) that I got from one of my mom's friends when she passed away, and I really liked them until my toes wore a small hole in the front of the shoe. I haven't gotten rid of them though, because I think I might want to patch them... what do you think abou tthat? Is it easy to patch a hole in a soft leather shoe? The hole is right where the big toe is.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I guess a better way to ask would be:

Is it worth it, or difficult, for someone to try to patch up the hole in leather shoes? I don't have any tools and part of me feels I should just throw them out. Because I don't even know what to do.

But I also just held on to them because they were so comfortable before the toe hole. Do you think it's difficult to patch up a hole in soft leather shoes?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> These are catching on, as are washable pads and period underwear. I agree, they're much better.


Been using them for a couple of years and wouldn't return to the eco-unfriendly disposable variety. For the all-about-me ladies, I wasn't kidding about them being wallet friendly. They last forever so you'll save enough for a small vacation in less than a decade.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

WickerDeer said:


> Ok--real question:
> 
> Do you decorate the leather with imprints--I've seen the shoes you made (you showed a pic once) but I don't know anything about leatherwork or how difficult making designs on the leather is.


Sometimes, it depends on the project and/or who it's for. The wallet that I'm currently making will be very plain and minimalist because the friends it's for very much prefers clean simplicity and function over design. It will still be made well, and hopefully be beautiful, but in a different way. I don't use a lot of stamp work and things like that but they can be very nice. I've used cut outs and eyelets for a few things, but I wouldn't say I'm an expert on that end or anything. I do have a friend on perc occasionally that does leather stamping and I'll message to see if she'd answer questions about that specifically.

There are a lot of good tutorials online and videos and pdfs for free. I'll try to find a few that helped me and send those. 



> Also--I read somewhere that there is still a large demand for beef, but the demand for leather has gone down because of fast fashion--do you find that to be true, when purchasing leather? Is leather more or less affordable?


I hate fast fashion with a passion (out of mostly environmental and ethical concerns) but that wasn't your question. Sorry, just felt the rage of that. I'll try to not go off on that but it's one of the things I am pretty passionate about so it may be difficult. 😅

okay, I'd say it depends. I do only buy ethically sustainable leather. I'm getting into fish because it's more sustainable. That's a lot more expensive, especially going through small tanneries that focus on the environment and ethics but is a personal value thing. I've also looked into vegan leather, but unfortunately it's basically all good marketing and a shit product. Vegan leather has to be about 50% plastic to work. We don't need more plastic and ultimately it does more harm than good. Veg tanned leathers are more environmentally friendly in many if not most cases than vegan leather and i hate that. 

WITH THAT BEING SAID: the meat industry produces a lot of dead animals, obviously, and in my honest opinion it's better to use all parts of that including the leather than to let anything go to waste. I have ethical issues with the meat industry by and large, especially in places like the US and think that those need better restrictions and animal rights. However, for what's available now, it's better to use all parts and I don't think leather obtained from an animal that has already been killed from the meat industry is wrong or necessarily supporting that. So if it's cheaper to go about it that way, that's okay. 

sorry, you didn't really ask about ethics. 

i guess the answer is I could see it being cheaper depending on where you buy it. 



> How do you shop for leather scraps?


I started with a half side from a local tannery. That was a risky move because it's a ton of leather so if i didn't like it, that would have been terrible. If you're looking for smaller pieces, you could totally buy those and it may be easier to either order from a leather warehouse type of thing online (like Tandy leather sells a lot of leather and tools worldwide. It's kind of like leather Walmart. It's the largest thing like that I know about. You could also ask a shop or tannery nearby you to buy scraps and that's typically a lot cheaper. You could also try a kit, and see if you like that. 

I pretty much use three tanneries currently. One is Dutch specific, one ships some stuff in and is really small but really cares about ethics and I do like that and one is an icelandic fish leather tannery.

im not sure what's available near you, but you can find kits on Etsy and Tandy and probably other stores like that. Those likely also sell scraps.

Alternatively, if there's a local store near you for handmade shoes, or belts, or even one of those westerny stores I've seen in the US where people make belts and such you can totally go there and say you're interested in learning and ask if they have any leather scraps. Most people I've met working in leather actually hate environmental waste and want things to last and such and wouldn't mind selling those cheeply or maybe even free if they couldn't use those pieces anyway. 

Sorry this is all pretty generic but it really depends on location and such. I would not mind answering more questions if you have them though both now and in the future. Oh reddit has a few subs for leather crafting and there's a lot of beginner friendly advice, and instructables has a lot of good advice: 









Beginner's Guide to Leatherworking


Beginner's Guide to Leatherworking: Interested in learning leatherworking? Check out my series of beginner leatherworking tutorials! I go through everything you'll need to know to get started, and I've included loads of troubleshooting in case you run into problems.




www.instructables.com







> I've considered trying leathercrafting because I like some of the intricate designs--but I should be doing other stuff instead. I'm just curious and it struck me that you are into it.


feel free to ask about it anytime. If you don't have a lot of time, but still want to do it, you could go with a kit. Especially if there's a specific thing you're interested in doing like stamping or tooling. 



> Oh also--I have a pair of old leather shoes (like soft leather--almost like slippers) that I got from one of my mom's friends when she passed away, and I really liked them until my toes wore a small hole in the front of the shoe. I haven't gotten rid of them though, because I think I might want to patch them... what do you think abou tthat? Is it easy to patch a hole in a soft leather shoe? The hole is right where the big toe is.


Are they barefoot shoes? If so that's normal and super easy and all you have to do is literally draw an outline of the entire sole onto a new piece of leather. Then you'd need to cut that out, scratch both sides of the leather a bit with a knife or razor (there are tools for that but you don't need to spend a lot of money on tools if you won't use them a lot the best tool is the one that gets the job done) and then use leather glue to glue those together.

If they're not and actually have soles its a bit more complicated, but absolutely they can be saved and patched up and it's almost always worth it.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

WickerDeer said:


> I guess a better way to ask would be:
> 
> Is it worth it, or difficult, for someone to try to patch up the hole in leather shoes? I don't have any tools and part of me feels I should just throw them out. Because I don't even know what to do.
> 
> But I also just held on to them because they were so comfortable before the toe hole. Do you think it's difficult to patch up a hole in soft leather shoes?


I answered already but it was engulfed in a huge text so I'll just restate in case it's more clear.


Worth it, and very easy. 

You'd just need to get a piece of leather the size of the entire sole (for barefoot/soft soled shoes that's just something that periodically has to be done. Completely normal and not a problem).

1.) Clean the bottom of your shoe as much as possible and scratch it up (razor blade will work). Also draw your foot print while in the shoe onto new leather.

2.) Scratch the surface of your new leather sole so that when you add glue it sticks much better (a razor blade will work),

3.)cut out the new sole (if it's thin leather and you don't have other leather tools it's alright scissors will probably work just fine),

4.) Use a strong leather glue if you can find that at a hardware store (if not contact glue would be fine). Follow the directions on the glue it may need to be applied to both pieces and wait untill they dry and then be placed together. Leather glue and contact glues can be kinda different than normal glue.

5.) Wait for that to set, cut off any excess (but be very careful to not make new holes in the shoe

And you'll be as good as new.
you really just need to buy some leather or contact glue and a new piece of leather.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

mia-me said:


> Been using them for a couple of years and wouldn't return to the eco-unfriendly disposable variety. For the all-about-me ladies, I wasn't kidding about them being wallet friendly. They last forever so you'll save enough for a small vacation in less than a decade.


Maybe a weird question...but do you have any advice about sizing or fitting? Idk i tried one once and really wanted to like it because it's eco friendly but it was pretty uncomfortable the entire time and I couldn't get it to be right. That was a few years ago and I'd really like to try again but I'm a bit hesitant from that experience.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Maybe a weird question...but do you have any advice about sizing or fitting? Idk i tried one once and really wanted to like it because it's eco friendly but it was pretty uncomfortable the entire time and I couldn't get it to be right. That was a few years ago and I'd really like to try again but I'm a bit hesitant from that experience.


I had to try a few before finding one that fit so it'll be vag specific.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

mia-me said:


> I had to try a few before finding one that fit so it'll be vag specific.


Alright, that's helpful to know. 

Still, genuinely seems better if I can find one that isn't painful.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Alright, that's helpful to know.
> 
> Still, genuinely seems better if I can find one that isn't painful.


If it's painful, it's the wrong fit. You should barely feel it at the onset and after awhile, it'll be unnoticeable.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

WickerDeer said:


> I think bashing with a shoulder could also cause injury.


Nobody thought of going around the door and opening it from the inside???


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Question: Is there a question or questions that haven't been asked so far that you would like to be asked?


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

What would you say if your best friend came up to you and said "I'm in love with you"?
Would be angry with her/him? Would you be sad for her/him?
What would your thought process be?

Could you stay friends with her/him?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> Question: Is there a question or questions that haven't been asked so far that you would like to be asked?


Why does no one ask obscure things? Does no one want to know what the best dinosaur is?! I have a favorite octopus. I am also a walking encyclopedia of the most useless information and that information is just going to waste


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I answered already but it was engulfed in a huge text so I'll just restate in case it's more clear.
> 
> 
> Worth it, and very easy.
> ...


Thank you! That is so much less complicated than I'd imagined! I am definitely going to fix them rather than throw them away, then. They were super comfortable.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

What are your thoughts relative to the pterosaur, quexalcoatlus? Was it a distance flyer or primarily a land walker? The argument rages on.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

What is your (current) favourite conspiracy theory?


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Do you belive the earth is flat?

Why/why not?

Do you believe the moon landing was real? If so, were you there or are you just believing what the media and books some people have written have told you?

Have you been in space? 

How do you know that photo's of space are actually space?

Do you believe the planets really exist, or are they just an idea that people believe?

Do you believe Mars is Red, or do you just believe people/books/television that tell you that Mars is Red?


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Why does no one ask obscure things? Does no one want to know what the best dinosaur is?! I have a favorite octopus. I am also a walking encyclopedia of the most useless information and that information is just going to waste


What is the best dinosaur?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

jetser said:


> What would you say if your best friend came up to you and said "I'm in love with you"?
> Would be angry with her/him? Would you be sad for her/him?
> What would your thought process be?
> 
> Could you stay friends with her/him?


He has. I wouldn't be angry. We'd work through it. We got married so like, I'd hope he'd be in love with me  would kinda suck if not.

Yeah i still view him as a friend (and romantic life long partner) 


_if you mean my not husband best friend then is it terrible that my first thought was hit his nose with a rolled up news paper and say "down boy" and continuing as normal? 🤣_


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Antiparticle said:


> What is the best dinosaur?


Thank you, it is a slight toss up imo. 
Here's a thread I haven't read in years and i hope I'm not linking something terrible but is probably fine lol:









[INTP] - Intp STEGOSAURUS appreciation thread


This thread is in honor of the majestic Stegosaurus Stegosaurus roamed the earth during the late Jurassic period 150-100 million years ago in the western United States and Portugal. (No really, how did that happen? Was there a stegosauri boat?...) Let me just look that up: (excuse me...




www.personalitycafe.com





And this absolute derp: 








Incisivosaurus


Modern day though? 




Cassowary, hands down.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

mia-me said:


> What are your thoughts relative to the pterosaur, quexalcoatlus? Was it a distance flyer or primarily a land walker? The argument rages on.


Giant glorified flying squirrel


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Pifanjr said:


> What is your (current) favourite conspiracy theory?


Oh that's hard... 

Trees aren't real is always a winner. 

I want the earth to be hollow so badly. I don't think it is, but I really want it to be.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> Do you belive the earth is flat?
> 
> Why/why not?


No, obviously not.

If it were flat where would the lizard people that live inside of it live? Hmm? What about the sun inside of hollow earth? Check and mate.



> Do you believe the moon landing was real? If so, were you there or are you just believing what the media and books some people have written have told you?


I think they faked It, but unfortunately the director they hired to do it had a very method approach, so the director made them actually go to the moon first for the experience, and then they staged it when they returned.



> Have you been in space?


no, I don't believe in going outside. That's where the trees farming us live.



> How do you know that photo's of space are actually space?


I'm more bothered by the apostrophe than I have any right to be. I don't think I they are man, they're of the holographic projection above us at all times. You can tell because it looks the same as the holographic projection you see looking through a telescope.



> Do you believe the planets really exist, or are they just an idea that people believe?


Generic answer



> Do you believe Mars is Red, or do you just believe people/books/television that tell you that Mars is Red?


I'd say it's more of a rusty dust color, and also has some browns. They really need to dust it once in a while.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey daleks , I have seen some pictures you have uploaded of various tools , are you a handywoman ?.... are you interested in robotics or automation?.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

superloco3000 said:


> Hey daleks , I have seen some pictures you have uploaded of various tools , are you a handywoman ?....


I dabble? I've been known to fix things that break, or in the case of my in laws, fix lighting above the mirror issue instead of them having to hire someone, or snake a brain or something, but for the most part not so much. 

I have quite a lot of tools, but those are oddly specific and wouldn't help to fix a house or something. Many are for school.... I'm kind of studying a dying artisanal trade. Just thought it would be really fun to so something entirely by hand unnecessarily and larp being in the midevil ages all day every day, I guess 



> are you interested in robotics or automation?.


Sure.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Since you like cassowaries so much can we export them to you? 

Asking for the 200 or so people who get attacked by those c**ts each year.

Also, can you take them in a package deal with our bin chickens too?

Something on the White Ibis (bin chicken)


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

beth x said:


> Since you like cassowaries so much can we export them to you?
> 
> Asking for the 200 or so people who get attacked by those c**ts each year.
> 
> ...


No, on account of they're already going extinct in Australia due to ferrel pigs uprooting plants, food sources and such. It's a pretty big issue because cassowaries single handedly keep hundreds of flora and fauna alive. It's a serious problem. 

Also, are you sure you want a war with birds? ...that didn't really go over well the last time you guys tried it.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

beth x said:


> Asking for the 200 or so people who get attacked by those c**ts each year.


But yeah that's fair. It's probably the most terrifying thing to be attacked by that I can think of.

Maybe a hippo would be worse but it depends and is fairy tied.

Edit: then again, it's Australia.... Isn't everything terrifying there?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

daleks_exterminate said:


> No, on account of they're already going extinct in Australia due to ferall pigs uprooting plants, food sources and such. It's a pretty big issue because cassowaries single handedly keep hundreds of flora and fauna alive. It's a serious problem.
> 
> Also, are you sure you want a war with birds? ...that didn't really go over well the last time you guys tried it.


They are probably more in danger from climate change with the rain forests being the new good thing to burn each year. 








World heritage Queensland rainforest burned for 10 days – and almost no one noticed


The blaze, which took place in an environment supposedly resistant to fire, is the clearest sign climate change has affected the tropics




www.theguardian.com





Even Tasmania (a much cooler climate) lost a huge amount to fires due to self-sustaining fire climates (Pyrocumulus clouds).









World heritage forests burn as global tragedy unfolds in Tasmania


‘Devastating’ long-term prognosis for ancient Gondwana ecosystem as bushfires turn trees more than 1,000 years old to tinder




www.theguardian.com






We do have a shit history with emus, and cane toads and foxes, and rabbits.....

Here's a feel good story on a drunken night out of one of those wild boars.






__





Pig Steals Campers Beer, Gets Drunk & Starts a Fight With a Cow - Outdoor Revival






www.outdoorrevival.com


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

daleks_exterminate said:


> But yeah that's fair. It's probably the most terrifying thing to be attacked by that I can think of.
> 
> Maybe a hippo would be worse but it depends and is fairy tied.
> 
> Edit: then again, it's Australia.... Isn't everything terrifying there?


It's generally more terrifying the more north you go - in the tropics (where cassowaries are). Except for Tasmania, every snake is poisonous there.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I have a favorite octopus.


What is your favorite octopus? How many brains does it have? Is it as smart as a dog?


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I'll go. Why are menstrual cups so goddamned uncomfortable. We can shoot men into space on penis ship sockets, but we can't design a nice cup that fits well without those grooves and ridges irritating the outside of lady parts?

And, btw, WHO ever gets something stuck up their thing? What are you doing? How FAR does that shit go? Because unless it's the size of a sperm...come on...Unless it's stuck in your uterus...I have no idea what people get stuck there and have no way of extracting. Unless it's a baby. I could see a baby. Your BF's egg....the fuck? LMAO!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Sorry, I can't read all this. I'm drunk. Its one of my "holidays". I can't remember what I was going to say exactly, but I have a feeling I'm gonna start a thread about it.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Ms. Aligned said:


> And, btw, WHO ever gets something stuck up their thing?


It was a period (pun?) in my life where I was doing serial dating. Two girls became friends and they would tell me stuff. One told me something was stuck in her vagina (diaphram?). A boyfriend had gone down on her and informed her odor-wise. It was all deteriorating. I just listened, not taking a look. .Seems she had forgotten it was there.

Another girl, when learning I was a doctor's son, happily showed me a plastic device. It must have been 5-6 inches, transparent. I think it had a hinge and would expand to show inside parts of her vagina. I admired its construction. I think it was used to detect venereal disease. Does anyone know what this was? I never looked it up but it was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

Do you think you'd be any different if you were born a man instead? I feel that I would be exactly the same.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> Is it as smart as a dog?


I'm doing these in reverse order. 

Ha, no it's much more intelligent than a dog.... Because they're basically sentient and use tools. 



> How many brains does it have?


Technically an octopus has one brain, located in it's head. They have neurons outside of the brain though. 

An octopus has approximately 500 million neurons. Of those, 30 to 40 percent reside in its formal brain located in its head. The remaining neurons are distributed throughout the animal’s eight arms. 

Make of that what you will. 

And finally:


*The blanket octopus is the best octopus.*

It isn't bothered by the venom of the Manowar unlike basically everything else.

You're probably thinking, "oh, did it evolve to eat the manowar?" Because that's how most things in nature work.

*No. *

okay, so what does it do with it's power?

Glad you asked.

The blanket octopus rips the Manowar apart, and then *weilds the slaughtered manowar body pieces as weapons against predators. *that's right. It's defense mechanism involves making a tool out of one of the more dangerous things in the ocean.

Also, as blanket implies, it wears a fucking homegrown cloak:








Here's a female. The males are significantly smaller.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I'll go. Why are menstrual cups so goddamned uncomfortable. We can shoot men into space on penis ship sockets, but we can't design a nice cup that fits well without those grooves and ridges irritating the outside of lady parts?


Is it really that surprising? My doctor set me up with a heart monitor for a while because of some weird stomach pain and palpitations. It turns out it was just from eating black licorice and I'm completely fine, but I wondered about this because I wasn't displaying any of the "classic heart issue symptoms" so I asked. *Guess what? The "classic heart attack symptoms" are pretty male specific and rarely happen to women. *wtf?! Then I discovered that that's true for basically every disease. They're all studied on predominantly white middle aged men but other people show different symptoms and such. So that's been a terrifying realization . Women aren't even usually allowed to be in many studies because "they could be pregnant and not know" and there are laws protecting fetuses from studies that tie into pregnant women or in this case women who have the potential for pregnancy.

*they know much less than they should about cis female bodies. There's not really a screening for ovarian cancer and it was first written about in 1600 ad in Egypt. *

although sure that's more medical than a company making period supplies. But still considering they used to tell women to "clean out with Lysol" and sell things in every store that do more harm than good and will massively disrupt the bacteria colony living inside of vaginas and cause infections as a result, it's still not surprising.



> And, btw, WHO ever gets something stuck up their thing? What are you doing? How FAR does that shit go? Because unless it's the size of a sperm...come on...Unless it's stuck in your uterus...I have no idea what people get stuck there and have no way of extracting. Unless it's a baby. I could see a baby. Your BF's egg....the fuck? LMAO!


The average vagina is 3 to 7 inches deep in depth but they do stretch when aroused or on a period

It's technically impossible to lose anything inside of a vagina unless it doesn't have a cervix or something is very wrong with the anatomy. Some people forget that something like a tampon is there, sure, and that's quite bad and can lead to toxic shock syndrome.

When someone has a baby the cervix dilates and opens to allow this. It closes after and there's a lot of healing needed and like 4-6 weeks of constant bleeding postpartum. Cervixes don't remain open. A
foreign object (other than sperm) isn't going into your uterus without medical intervention

So either something is too large to easily remove or it's high up in the vagina typically if that happened.








Oh No, Where Did It Go? When Things Get “Lost” In the Vagina


While the vagina is actually a structure with side and back walls, women can get panic stricken when an item seems to get lost or is not ...




blogs.webmd.com


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> It was a period (pun?) in my life where I was doing serial dating. Two girls became friends and they would tell me stuff. One told me something was stuck in her vagina (diaphram?). A boyfriend had gone down on her and informed her odor-wise. It was all deteriorating. I just listened, not taking a look. .Seems she had forgotten it was there.


See above comment. It wasn't actually lost (could have been stuck though, sure) but she may not have been able to take it out. 



> Another girl, when learning I was a doctor's son, happily showed me a plastic device. It must have been 5-6 inches, transparent. I think it had a hinge and would expand to show inside parts of her vagina. I admired its construction. I think it was used to detect venereal disease. Does anyone know what this was? I never looked it up but it was a thing of beauty.


No, but I'd like to now describe the time I got tested for basically all STDs including syphilis (despite never having an std) because of the funniest misunderstanding of all time: 

The scene is me very pregnant in the doctors office (normally it's midwives over here but pregnancy made me very depressed, repulsed, and have a lot of suicidal thoughts so I was refered to a specialist team with a psychiatrist and gynecologist and such) 

Doctor: "how do you feel?"
Me: "like I'm carrying a parasite and waiting for it to be a chest burster at any minute..." 
Doctor "...like from the movie alien?"
Me: "yes."
Doctor: _chuckles_ "I've never heard that one before" (pause) *"How is your friend?" *

Me (confused and trying to remember what friend I mentioned or what the context was) "which one?"

Doctor _makes face and writes something down and then changes the subject_ 

At the end of our appointment, he sends me to the hospital area for a full screening of all the diseases. 

*It turns out that he didn't realize my husband and I were married (we have different last names), and when he said "how is your friend" he meant my husband/the babies father. Pif had been with me to a couple of appointments (but due to the extra care I typically had many a week to make sure everything was fine and i wasn't going to off myself. However that was with like four different doctors. So he couldn't come to all as it was pretty constant). So instead of clarifying, he took "which one" to mean that I was single and had multiple sexual partners. No judgement or anything if anyone does even if they're pregnant, but that doctor was worried about delivery and STDs. My next appointment with him he was beaming and said he was happy to infom me that I was entirely std free. 🤣*


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Angry-Spaghetti said:


> Do you think you'd be any different if you were born a man instead? I feel that I would be exactly the same.


I wouldn't have had to go through a doctor in a US er telling me I was having a "normal period" and over exaggerating the pain I was in. I wasn't and needed to have two surgeries later to remove what he refused to check for.

Mostly:
I think I'd be a lot less underestimated.

That's good and also bad depending on environment and context.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I wouldn't have had to go through a doctor in a US er telling me ...


I'm compelled to add you also might have had to spend your days in a veterans hospital with needed parts of your anatomy missing because some other males were compelled to remove that anatomy because the world was such that people couldn't settle their differences without doing such damage to each other.

It is sad when one sex can't learn from the other.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> I'm compelled to add you also might have had to spend your days in a veterans hospital with needed parts of your anatomy missing because some other males were compelled to remove that anatomy because the world was such that people couldn't settle their differences without doing such damage to each other.
> 
> It is sad when one sex can't learn from the other.


I'm also very against a draft, statism as a whole, and unnecessary wars. They're often not even about differences anymore except the difference of having oil and not being rich enough to own a lot of the US debt (like Saudi Arabia) and as such be virtually untouchable.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm also very against a draft, statism as a whole, and unnecessary wars. They're often not even about differences anymore except the difference of having oil and not being rich enough to own a lot of the US debt (like Saudi Arabia) and as such be virtually untouchable.


Do you believe the draft was wrong for WW1 and WW2? 

Do you believe that UK and USA should of stayed out of WW2? Do you believe that sending men to war against the (real) "Nazis" was toxic masculinity?


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

_holds out mic towards_ As a woman, what are your thoughts on potatoes?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

taixfai said:


> _holds out mic towards_ As a woman, what are your thoughts on potatoes?


God’s perfect vegetable


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

Queen of Cups said:


> God’s perfect vegetable
> 
> View attachment 890017


Hot.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

edit: nvm I need to stop engaging with this kind of thing


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> I'm compelled to add you also might have had to spend your days in a veterans hospital with needed parts of your anatomy missing because some other males were compelled to remove that anatomy because the world was such that people couldn't settle their differences without doing such damage to each other.
> 
> It is sad when one sex can't learn from the other.


Actually, I'm not really sure what the point of this post was except to say men have also had issues and problems, which I've not disputed? So if there's more than that, please explain. It's not okay that things like that happened during war, but I'm not sure how what happens to a woman in her 20s when there was no war anywhere near by, in a first world country paying entirely too much for health insurance and shitty medical care has to do with terrible practices that happened during war? 

Because it still doesn't excuse a doctor not doing their job in an emergency situation, when a patient is refered to the ER by their GP to begin with for severe blood loss. It doesn't really excuse him not checking anything and deciding it couldn't be "that painful" when I not only have a medical record of not actually picking up prescribed pain medication because I don't like it and have a high pain tolerance, but was paying far too much for being there for him to do basically nothing but make me feel like a burden who is taking up valuable space for no reason. Had he have just a MRI or probably even an ultrasound, he'd have seen giant growths that needed to be removed to not cause a lot of different issues but he couldn't see past "normal period" when it very much was not.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

taixfai said:


> _holds out mic towards_ As a woman, what are your thoughts on potatoes?


Versatile.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

jetser said:


> What is your idea of a perfect day?



Getting up early around 5 a.m.
Spending the entire day outside of the house
Visiting several different places
Seeing (not necessarily interacting with, but I would enjoy that) lots of people
Visiting a new city/place
Lots of women I know loooooove to sleep or take naps, but I generally view sleep as a waste of time. I also am kind of 'nay' with 'relaxing' activities like yoga, meditation, watching TV at home (although movies are really nice), drinking wine. To me this things lack momentum. As you can imagine I am a real hit at 'mom clubs'.  Funnily, I did try to join a mom's group and it was very routine (to be fair these women were extremely tired/burnt out) I could only manage it for like 6 weeks. If I wanted routine I would stay home! No more mommy chatter!!


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

jetser said:


> What would you say if your best friend came up to you and said "I'm in love with you"?
> Would be angry with her/him? Would you be sad for her/him?
> What would your thought process be?
> 
> Could you stay friends with her/him?


It would be okay, we would both forget the comments about it and continue on enjoying the friendship! I had something similar happen when I was younger and we both forgot about it and moved on eventually. Those are his feelings and should be respected as such, so he expresses them and you listen thoughtfully and carefully, and be honest about why you want to preserve the friendship. Maintain confidences/privacy around the conversation. If someone is you best friend, you already love them of course! That is special in its own right! Feelings are normal and happen in a friendship, that can be more common. How could you be sad or mad? You care deeply and want to maintain the friendship, and it is important to do so more than ever if someone does that say. I always expressed my joy and happiness for this friend. It takes on a special feeling.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> @daleks_exterminate. Here is a question a man might want to run by a woman but is often afraid to ask. Last time I checked I had no clitioris. Almost all women do. Not every woman has experienced an orgasm, especially the young ones. When they do, which is more preferred: a clitoral orgasm or a vagnal one? Young men do not understand this. They don't realize women are different from men.


I mean i want both at the same time ideally lol


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

jetser said:


> What is your idea of a perfect day?
> What does a perfect day in your opinion look like?



Adventure in the great, wide, somewhere with 1-3 people i care about... Exploring a city, the sea, mountains, or Belgian trappist breweries. 
Strategy/fun games, or MTG or something like that! 
Making food together or trying something new. Interesting theoretical conversation.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Mark R said:


> Sometimes I sense that women want this: "Please open up, but don’t say anything that makes me feel like you’re weak." How do you feel about vulnerability in men? Is it appropriate for a cis-hetero-man to cry in front of his partner? How flexible to you are such gender roles in relationship? Can they be negotiated?



I like when a partner is open and honest with me. I like vulnerability and find emotions good to be open about. I don't subscribe to the "men are only allowed to feel anger or lust" bullshit narrative and I've broken up with people for being unwilling to express anything except that basically. That is different than a partner who is naturally not expressive, but then it's not a bullshit role and i can tell. 

My intp husband cried in front of me a few times. He's cried more in front of me than I've cried to be honest (because I'm a bit emotionally dead inside due to dine trauma lol) and one of the times i remember the most was during hatchi: a dog's tale. It's a sad movie and i held him close and did not see that as weak, i saw that as him being alive/having a heart. I held him and played with his hair. It was very sweet. I'm super into him and we have sex a lot. That certainly doesn't change because he occasionally cries or is open about his emotions. I love that he is. 

Personally, I've never fit gender role boxes perfectly and i doubt i ever would. I don't feel they're important as they're inconsistent through history and time. Roles get boring, but actual people don't imo.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> Oasis or Blur?



Oooh i didn't understand the question, so checked and am now reading about the *Battle Of Britpop *which is pretty interesting. After i finish reading more I'll give you my opinion.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Rivaloo said:


> do wemon poop I heard that was just a myth :v


Yes, and I'm severely lactose intolerant so if i eat dairy it's like hard core diarrhea.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Mark R said:


> I've heard that Frisian and English can sound very similar.


Yes, true


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> *Frisian is English's closest living relative with 80% lexical similarity*.
> 
> I definitely hear the mix of English-German-Dutch involved. Maybe a little Nordic thrown in?


Yes, but reading it is very different. Hearing it is easy to make out. Seeing it is bizare. Lol


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

ESFJMouse said:


> Getting up early around 5 a.m.
> Spending the entire day outside of the house
> Visiting several different places
> Seeing (not necessarily interacting with, but I would enjoy that) lots of people
> ...


Oh, this is a good example of differences in women 

I don't enjoy waking up at 5, but i have gone to sleep at 5 on several occasions. I like being outside the house, but also very much enjoy being inside the house. Different places depend on sensory overload for me and how many people are around. Too many and I'll want to be back home for a break at least. Seeing a lot of people in a new environment can be nice, but I'm more extroverted with ideas than people. Visiting a new city or place can be nice.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Are you a tortoise person or a magpie person?


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Ock said:


> Are you a tortoise person or a magpie person?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> @daleks_exterminate. Here is a question a man might want to run by a woman but is often afraid to ask. Last time I checked I had no clitioris. Almost all women do. Not every woman has experienced an orgasm, especially the young ones. When they do, which is more preferred: a clitoral orgasm or a vagnal one? Young men do not understand this. They don't realize women are different from men.





daleks_exterminate said:


> I mean i want both at the same time ideally lol


I agree 💯 =They should also strive for both at the same time. Those two things and he is getting off at the same time= next lvl. Most women can make this happen by being on top. Only truly skilled men with a connection can make this happen with them on top- imo


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ock said:


> Are you a tortoise person or a magpie person?


No idea what a magpie is. I used to have two pet turtles.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Ock said:


> Are you a tortoise person or a magpie person?



That's just unfair.

I love both equally.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I agree 💯 =They should also strive for both at the same time. Those two things and he is getting off at the same time= next lvl. Most women can make this happen by being on top. Only truly skilled men with a connection can make this happen with them on top- imo


I guess i will only have sex with skilled men with a connection lol


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> No idea what a magpie is. I used to have two pet turtles.


A magpie is of the same relation as crows and ravens. I used to have two pet tortoises as well! I'd really love to have another tortoise, but I'm just not meant to have pets.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I guess i will only have sex with skilled men with a connection lol


Ahhh... misinterpretation/lack of communication? If you are on top... hope your hubby covers the connection too. I meant more of a throbbing on both ends. Having a clitoral and V O at the same time and they are having an O as well at the same time.... Clinching and throbbing at the same time can be epic. Was my point. Some have never experienced one, two or three.... Just mo


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Ahhh... misinterpretation/lack of communication? If you are on top... hope your hubby covers the connection too. I meant more of a throbbing on both ends. Having a clitoral and V O at the same time and they are having an O as well at the same time.... Clinching and throbbing at the same time can be epic. Was my point. Some have never experienced one, two or three.... Just mo


He does cover connection too lol, i just meant that i usually orgasm pretty strongly and was making a dumb joke about the absolute tragic idea of not orgasming during sex in that way.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I wish I could experience a female orgasm from a female's perspective, preferably with another female. They seem so intense! I've only really witnessed them seeing porn many years ago at people's houses. I don't actually watch porn.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Ock said:


> I wish I could experience a female orgasm from a female's perspective, preferably with another female. They seem so intense! I've only really witnessed them seeing porn many years ago at people's houses. I don't actually watch porn.


I don't know how to answer this except yeah i enjoy having them very much lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> He does cover connection too lol, i just meant that i usually orgasm pretty strongly and was making a dumb joke about the absolute tragic idea of not orgasming during sex in that way.


You would be surprised... one of my friends from childhood-30s+ never had an O with anyone else-ever. I am not sure if, it was over using her toys (daily+)= she could get off only on her own/desensitization or being in her head. 

Kind of like guys that overly masturbate to porn. Desensitization.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Oooh i didn't understand the question, so checked and am now reading about the *Battle Of Britpop *which is pretty interesting. After i finish reading more I'll give you my opinion.



The correct answer was Oasis.

There is no Blur

The End

PS: Oasis are that great that a band called The Beatles tried to imitate them. Shocking copycats.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> The correct answer was Oasis.
> 
> There is no Blur
> 
> ...


Never trust a man named Ringo


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Are all women Satanists?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Purrfessor said:


> Are all women Satanists?


Not all, no.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I don't know how to answer this except yeah i enjoy having them very much lol


They're fun for you, but do you think maybe that's because yours aren't as strong and overpowering as some women's? Because I think some women avoid them because they're "terrifying".


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Orgsame are awesome 
Just sayin 


Ock said:


> They're fun for you, but do you think maybe that's because yours aren't as strong and overpowering as some women's? Because I think some women avoid them because they're "terrifying".


They do?

🤔


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

can you use the vagina like an extra pocket? can you put your car keys or wallet in there?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Hexigoon said:


> can you use the vagina like an extra pocket? can you put your car keys or wallet in there?


this is why our pants have no pockets

😭


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Queen of Cups said:


> They do?
> 
> 🤔


Umm...I believe so?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Ock said:


> Umm...I believe so?


Has this come from actually asking women?

I mean I’ve had orgasms so strong I’ve nearly passed out. Most of the women I talk to are definitely not afraid of them.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Hexigoon said:


> can you use the vagina like an extra pocket? can you put your car keys or wallet in there?


Well I guess it would be better than storing things in a rectum. "Excuse me, just gonna grab my nicotine gum out of my anus......"


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Queen of Cups said:


> Has this come from actually asking women?
> 
> I mean I’ve had orgasms so strong I’ve nearly passed out. Most of the women I talk to are definitely not afraid of them.


I've heard from and about women stuff that would most certainly point to some women having an adverse reaction or avoidance of some kind, including the fright factor, yes.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Ock said:


> They're fun for you, but do you think maybe that's because yours aren't as strong and overpowering as some women's? Because I think some women avoid them because they're "terrifying".



Wtf I've like full body convulsed like seizure style many times. I don't think that's "not strong or overpowering" but it's always nice and I've never heard a woman say they avoid them because they're terrifying..... I've heard women who had partners who couldn't get them off but that's not the same


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Hexigoon said:


> can you use the vagina like an extra pocket? can you put your car keys or wallet in there?


I've never tried. Let me do some experiments and get back to you lol


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I've seen at least one woman on one social media site say that orgasms are scary and she doesn't eagerly embrace them. 

I saw another woman on that same site, clearly an E8 that had been through a lot, say that the one time she tried having sex, she was enjoying it, until she almost orgasmed, then she freaked out and held a blade to the guy's throat.

Also, my bestie had a gf that always had to stop before she orgasmed.

@Queen of Cups @daleks_exterminate


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Ock said:


> I've seen at least one woman on one social media site say that orgasms are scary and she doesn't eagerly embrace them.
> 
> I saw another woman on that same site, clearly an E8 that had been through a lot, say that the one time she tried having sex, she was enjoying it, until she almost orgasmed, then she freaked out and held a blade to the guy's throat.
> 
> ...




I don't understand this or relate and i didn't know it was a thing. Did they have religious trauma?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Did they have religious trauma?


I don't think so?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

So maybe 3 😂


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> Question: What would be ways for a woman to handle improper or unwanted advances by either sex?


Communication.

Say no. If that's not understood, very clearly say it's unwanted and disliked and ask for the actions to stop or communication with that person will stop. 


If that's not respected then idk restraining order or home alone style boobie traps. The second certainly seems more fun to set up.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

tonyg said:


> best match female for INTP male I lake in organization and commitment



Idk what lakes have to do with it, but someone who the intp enjoys talking to, being around and is attracted to, has fun with and such really.... If you own a lake you can see it there's a mythical lady in the lake with a cool sword and then be entitled to a kingdom. That's pretty cool. Basically: type isn't so important as connection with another person. 

I'm actually married to an intp fwiw. We have a lot of the same strengths and weaknesses. We're both bad at organizing, but both really good at some other stuff. So instead of the strengths/weakness balancing each other it's more like two people who are working together on the stuff were bad at, and two people really good at some other things. It works. I'm entp. I think we naturally don't really control the other as that would never work lol. Sometimes i feel guilty for not being some isfj woman but really he'd never have actually been happy with that lol


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> I met this woman at the Prancing Dancer in February. Now it is May. She seemed to want it and now she's knocked up. What do I do?



Am i supposed to know what prancing dancer is? I don't....is this like common knowledge? Is it a club for deer cosplay? Does prancer the reindeer own it? Idk 

Okay anyway, idk if you don't want to have kids use protection in the future. For now though, hmm communication, if you don't want to be involved you can sign rights away, you can also paternity test to be sure the baby is yours once born (idk if that can be done before?) And start mentally preparing for being a dad if you want that, i guess? 

Hmm idk really. I can think more about this one and get back to you


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Am i supposed to know what prancing dancer is? I don't....is this like common knowledge? Is it a club for deer cosplay? Does prancer the reindeer own it? Idk


 Same thought.

I have to go back in the thread... @BigApplePi reading it as your possible child?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Men...wear condoms. Damn @BigApplePi I hope I read that wrong. 

The O I was talking about earlier was referring to a connection of SO. No way someone is throbbing inside me at the same time I get off unless, they are someone I trust and a SO.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Am i supposed to know what prancing dancer is?


To tell the truth I don't know what it is either. I made up the name as a fun thing to leave it to one's imagination. The thread is ask a woman anything, so I did. Notice the sentence says she is knocked up but it doesn't say I did anything. The question asks what to do. Maybe I'm a little punchy after spending too much time on the abortion thread so I needed some relief, lol.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> To tell the truth I don't know what it is either. I made up the name as a fun thing to leave it to one's imagination. The thread is ask a woman anything, so I did. Notice the sentence says she is knocked up but it doesn't say I did anything. The question asks what to do. Maybe I'm a little punchy after spending too much time on the abortion thread so I needed some relief, lol.


You did imply it. Should have asked in my ask a lawyer thread if you wanted semantics


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Women do you like it when men play games or other women? _smirks_


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

BigApplePi said:


> Question: What would be ways for a woman to handle improper or unwanted advances by either sex?


If it's a subtle unwanted advance, I start talking about my late husband and that does the trick. In case of an improper advance, I could be polite or not. It depends on what they do. If someone put their arm around my shoulders, I would get out of it and instruct them not to touch me. If they groped me in a no-no zone, I would make a big, loud, angry scene with the goal of shaming them in front of everyone.



BigApplePi said:


> I met this woman at the Prancing Dancer in February. Now it is May. She seemed to want it and now she's knocked up. What do I do?


You can thank your lucky stars!



ENIGMA2019 said:


> Women do you like it when men play games or other women? _smirks_


I like it best when the _Let's Game It Out_ YouTube guy plays games, so I guess men.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

BigApplePi said:


> Question: What would be ways for a woman to handle improper or unwanted advances by either sex?


Here is an alternative. Would this work? One could say, Thank you very much. I'm flattered you like me, but I'm not interested. That way their ego is massaged and they don't feel as rejected.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> Here is an alternative. Would this work? One could say, Thank you very much. I'm flattered you like me, but I'm not interested. That way their ego is massaged and they don't feel as rejected.


Having tried that many times, I've come to the conclusion that most men don't actually take that as rejection.

With that said, if the person was nice and just didn't get it I'd be nice. I've ended up on dates i didn't realize were dates until too late. I've always responded by paying for both and apologizing and also gently explaining why i didn't realize: "hangout" to me doesn't indicate a date so it could help to be more clear in the future, etc. 

I focused a bit more on improper and that wouldn't get nice. Like the dudes who have called me a bitch because i wouldn't go to their car or something....yeah no.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Having tried that many times, I've come to the conclusion that most men don't actually take that as rejection.


I guess I was thinking of a casual "nice" guy making an advance ... inquiring if you would be receptive. A bully who wants to use pressure not listening to rejection is different. (I'm not saying "I appreciate your interest, but I am otherwise occupied" or whatever isn't useful. Then repeating it more forcefully.) If the guy doesn't accept rejection, stronger rejections are needed. Avoid being alone with such. Stay with friends. (The times where I've been approached were with others. It was uncomfortable. ( I don't like rejecting people. I know how it feels.)


----------

